# Chicago Energy Licensing



## pelaw (Aug 3, 2010)

Chicago requires special license for energy to perferom energy analysis, such as COMcheck, REScheck. The city has enacted ever so slightly more stringent version of IECC, and now they require state licensed engineers and architects who do energy calcs for living to go to a seminar ($200) and register with the city.

This just sounds so wrong. Imagine if every municipality did this!? You'd need 300 licenses or more to practice in a state.

I wonder if there are any other cities you know of that do this.


----------

